# Hobby-Sports.com 25th Aniversary Trophy/Plaque Race 3/15/14



## xjyrg3u (Jun 28, 2011)

A reminder of our 25th anniversary trophy/plaque race on March 15th! Trophies will be handed out for TT-01, VTA, USGT, Stock Buggy, Stock Short Course, and any other classes I get 6 to show for. Trophies will go to B main as well in TT-01, VTA, USGT, Stock Buggy, and Stock Short Course as well. 

$30 first class, $15 additional class. A free t-shirt will go with every $30 entry as well! (1 per racer.)

Will also do bump up mains as well!


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

Can't wait. I'm in for USGT and Short Course. 

Bill D.


----------



## xjyrg3u (Jun 28, 2011)

For those who want a flyer.....


----------



## xjyrg3u (Jun 28, 2011)

Just want to let everyone know that we are doing plaques instead of trophies due to racer feedback!


----------

